# Getting started



## Tom Henson (Dec 13, 2001)

Thank you Jay Banks for the tips. I would like to set the trees in rows to grow and sell them to whomever at any stage of growth. Not for the money so much as the enjoyment of caring for them. Once I get them started in pots and then set them in furrow for winter, do I just keep moving them to bigger pots as they grow or what. Is it possible to pull a water tank around to water a couple hundred trees in the summer or do I have to do some sort of water supply to each tree? Also does anyone know where you can buy a tree spade that is self contained that can be pulled with tractor or pickup truck to transplant 2" - 6" girth trees?
thanks, Tom.


----------



## Jay Banks (Dec 14, 2001)

A water tank system sounds to labor intensive. A nursery type operation that you are describing with a pot-in-pot type growing system usually has a drip irrigation system for precise watering and fertilizing.

You may want to talk to your local extension office to see if they can offer further assistance in setting up your nursery.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Dec 14, 2001)

There are manual tree spades,the company that sells them is,well,guess I'll get back to ya on this one.


----------

